# Please help us cob x dales



## rickwharton (12 November 2010)

STOLEN COB X DALES 

CRIME REFRENCE CY-11650-08 
MICROCHIP 985120024035145
DATE STOLEN 13th JULY 2008

Polly is a 14.2  Cob x Dales mare she is black and has 3 white socks a blaze and her mane falls both sides.

She was stolen on 13th July 2008 from Leysdown Kent from a field with 4 other horses in it she was the only one stolen.
The electric fence was cut to get her out also a week later all the tack was stolen

We have put her all over the internet and papers but no luck yet ! could anybody help us find her and bring her back home.
We miss her so much and Dexter (welsh A) and Jill (New forset) her companions

Contact 07876205577 / 07875720486

copy and paste link below

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/forum/vi...&sid=d71cae687fc6211ec7f56f7efdac71c3#p200654


----------



## Montyforever (12 November 2010)

Eek, thats a bit close to home!
Will keep an eye out for you, maybe try the ashford sales records to see if any horses like her have gone through?


----------



## Toffee44 (12 November 2010)

Any luck with the thread on horsemart, sounds like someone found her?


----------



## Cuffey (12 November 2010)

I have a copy of the Aberdeen horse sale catalogue for May 1st 2010, I cannot see an entry which fits your horse, except perhaps Lot 52 B&W 9yo mare 14.2 called Daisy ( I do know that dealer to speak to but dont have a phone number for him)

So if Polly was there she was probably in late entries

Contact the mart and ask if a horse was sold for £900 as  mentioned on the thread on Horsemart 
enquiries@goanm.co.uk

It is unlikely they will be able to tell you who bought the horse--data protection but please if you get a yes contact Horsewatch Scotland for help pkhorsewatch@hotmail.com, 
I will alert her to the thread anyway.


----------



## Tinypony (12 November 2010)

I have seen your poster in a local garage, I really hope that you get her back.
Re the person on Horsmart saying she's in Aberdeen, just be a bit cautious, there are a lot of attention-seekers about.  I was involved in a stolen horse search some years back, and there were some heartbreaking contacts about horses that were nothing like the stolen one.
Good luck!!


----------



## rickwharton (13 November 2010)

still no news yet really hoping to hear soon will keep u updated


----------



## MHOL (13 November 2010)

Can you contact us again about this latest development, missinghorsesonloan@gmail.com


----------



## trina1982 (17 November 2010)

Hi

So sorry you horse is missing. I tend to have a scout around the internet for things like this (i must have an inner detective waiting to come out!) and it appears slashzebra (on horsemart) is Becky Kellaway aged 21, athough in her horses profiles she has just had her 13th birthday  and aquired a new horse at the sales on may 6th (which mught be when your girl went through too??). If you google slashzebra all this can be seen when you click the 'cached' link - as it appears her account has been deactivated. I have no idea if this will help but i hope it might enable you to get in touch with her with a bit more detective work (as she doesn't seem to have replied to your requests for info).

Hope this might help a little bit

Trina x


----------

